

Olympic bandwidth: On the busiest day, the BBC delivered 2.8 petabytes - citricsquid
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2012/08/digital_olympics_reach_stream_stats.html

======
citricsquid
I also thought this might interest some people: the nbcolympics website went
from 0 traffic to being the #31 most visited website during the olympic games:
<https://www.quantcast.com/nbcolympics.com>

